# Hong Kong loach



## Aquascoob (1 Aug 2020)

Hey all I’ve just picked up some fish from my local fish shop that were labelled as Hong Kong pleco . I’ve looked online and can’t seem to find any info on them as to care and when I search it comes up with a few different scientific names could someone help me identify these properly and see if I have  Male or female as I’m a complete newbie


----------



## Nick72 (1 Aug 2020)

I believe they are Hill Stream Loach.


----------



## milla (1 Aug 2020)

Hi they are known as Hong Kong Loach,   Hillstream loach or Chinese Sucker Fish

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaufortia_kweichowensis


Jinx


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Aug 2020)

Hi, these are hillstream loaches probably Pseudogastromyzon Myersi or sth similar.

Have a look in this species index.
https://www.loaches.com/species-index

They come from a high flow, high oxygen environment and they need algae to graze on. I have briefly kept some and never saw them going for algae tabs.


----------



## Melll (1 Aug 2020)

I kept some for a while in a high flow, cold water set up, mine did go for shrimp pellets but rarely to be honest.   I am aiming to set the tank up again but on a bigger scale 

Hi @Aquascoob,  how long has your tank been running for?


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Aug 2020)

More information here
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/pseudogastromyzon-myersi/

They are quite a specialised fish in terms of diet and habitat.


----------



## Aquascoob (1 Aug 2020)

Melll said:


> I kept some for a while in a high flow, cold water set up, mine did go for shrimp pellets but rarely to be honest.   I am aiming to set the tank up again but on a bigger scale
> 
> Hi @Aquascoob,  how long has your tank been running for?


Hey melll my tanks not been running too long only about a month so not a lot of algae growth so far but it’s only whilst I sort out my other tank as I’ve just sold my breeding pair of gold rams


----------



## Aquascoob (1 Aug 2020)

It does look similar to the Myers Hillstream Loach I will have to see once they’ve settled in a bit and they get some colour hopefully I’ve got a female between them  I can’t even tell the difference between male and female neons haha thanks for helping everyone.


----------



## MirandaB (1 Aug 2020)

Look like Gastromyzon scitulus to me definitely not myersi


----------



## MirandaB (1 Aug 2020)

Then again they might be G puntatus or ctenocephalus,the spotty guys look very similar


----------



## Aquascoob (1 Aug 2020)

I’m not quite sure cause there isn’t as many spots on them like all the species listed but they’re abit lighter in colour at the moment. Nonetheless they all look pretty cool so I’d be happy with whatever they end up being lol. Let’s just hope they don’t grow into monster fish


----------



## MirandaB (1 Aug 2020)

They are definitely one of the species I mentioned 
I keep a large breeding group of Erromyzon ER02 but I have a few scitulus and other species of hillstream loach as well.
They don't get very big so you don't need to worry about the size


----------



## Aquascoob (1 Aug 2020)

Yeah upon googling it looks like some pictures of G ctenocephalus.


----------

